# Genie Data Usage



## cpkramers (Feb 6, 2007)

We upgraded to the genie in October when we moved. There is no cable or dsl offered here so we went with a Verizon 4G LTE Router. I've been pretty happy with the router, but the last couple months something has been hammering the data... especially this month and I'm wondering if it's the Genie? I have all of our computers set up to just notify us of any updates, not to automatically download them. I can see all of our phone data usage online and that is not the problem. Our PS3 has been turned off. Over night last night something used over 3gb of data! This was between 11pm and 7am. So how much data does the Genie use, and how can I disconnect it from my wireless network? I took a quick look, but I didn't see in the settings where you can turn off wireless. Thanks

Steve


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

You can perform a reset network settings in the setup menus and that should disconnect the Genie from your wireless network. What else is on your network?


----------



## cpkramers (Feb 6, 2007)

We have 3 laptops, 1 desktop, 1 tablet, PS3, 4 smart phones and the Genie. The laptops, desktop and tablet are all Windows 8. The phones are all Androids.


----------



## cpkramers (Feb 6, 2007)

I'll do the network reset and keep it off the network for a while and see if our usage drops off.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Are the computers shut down (or sleeping) when not in use? Is your computer protection from bots and the like active and up-to-date?

Are there any devices (media streamers, iPods, Internet radios, smart phones) that might be streaming content via Wifi?

Are you certain you don't have anyone outside the immediate family leeching bandwidth?

Without a full-featured router it can be difficult to measure specifically where the traffic is coming from but if you're right about it being the Genie, Genie users need to know what's going on. You should check your DHCP table in the router and make sure you can account for all of the MAC addresses that appear there.


----------



## cpkramers (Feb 6, 2007)

Well I'm not all that knowledgable on networking, but I will take a look at the MAC addresses. We only have one neighbor remotely close enough to jump on our wifi and I do have it password protected. I do need to run some anti virus scans and check on spyware etc. I know wifi is turned off on all the ipds etc. We have been very diligent this month trying to figure this out.


----------



## cpkramers (Feb 6, 2007)

Update: It's been just over two weeks on our current billing cycle since I disconnected the Genie from the net and we have used just under 4gb of data so far. Our usage is way down from the nearly 25gb we used last month! My oldest daughter went back to school which lowered our use some, but she was keeping track of her data usage on her tablet with an app and would go to Barnes and Noble if she wanted to really hit the net hard. The 3 of us left at home have been just using the net as we normally would so I don't have much choice other than to believe that the Genie was the culprit. I'm going to keep it off the net for now and see how it goes. Maybe sometime I will hook it back up and see if we get a spike.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

How are locally inserted commercials sent to DVR's? Is it via satellite or via the Internet? Given the fact that the TS saw the spike in data usage overnight, it seems that this could be the culprit if those commercials are sent via the Internet.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Is the third person at home a teenage boy? Mine did 3 GB one night just watching YouTube videos.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Local commercials and the pushed PPV movies are sent over the satellite. The only thing that really uses much internet from the DirecTV receivers would be On Demand programs being downloaded, or if you have a Genie Go and someone is streaming out of the home.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Actually the posters and network icons are coming from Internet too if your hooked up that way. And I think a few more things soon as well.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Directv On demand uses A LOT of Data. But so does Netflix if you play enough on the Best PQ setting.

I wouldn't Use Satellite or G4 LTE service with Directv On Demand or Netflix.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

inkahauts said:


> Actually the posters and network icons are coming from Internet too if your hooked up that way. And I think a few more things soon as well.


Really? It must be sent by both then, because I had my receivers unhooked from the internet for a few months and they still had logos and posters.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> Really? It must be sent by both then, because I had my receivers unhooked from the internet for a few months and they still had logos and posters.


Yes I think its both. The idea being they come much faster over the internet, where as with sat they rotate through and can rtake a day or two. I think a lot is going to be coming from internet or sat, but for the most part, even a lot will be tiny overall in data usage. Almost nothing compared to what is used by on demand.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Jul 25, 2013)

I've done some extensive monitoring of data usage. It was done to see how much 4G LTE I could cut back by always having phones, etc. on WiFi while at home. I don't use on-demand hardly at all, and based on the numbers my cable internet is logging, the Genie usage is negligable.


----------

